# 238 acres with 70 acres water rights in New Mexico



## greenbeans (Jan 31, 2017)

238 acres with 70 acres water rights in New Mexico
See video at https://youtu.be/ralw8gQRfxy

Price down to $150,000. Owner Financed. 0% interest! 238 acres with 70 acres of water rights! Near Deming, NM on Mimbres aquifer
I own the land outright, so we can deal! Make me an offer! *I am extremely flexible.* and open to any reasonable offer and terms.

email: [email protected]

Mery


----------

